# Hedgie doesn't like any treats! Is that normal?



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello again!

Tansy is about 12 weeks old now. I've tried giving her almost all of the treats listed on the safe treats list, such as:

- watermelon
- strawberries
- raspberries
- blueberries
- cantaloupe & honeydew melon
- green beans
- steamed carrot
- cilantro
- Blue Buffalo Wilderness salmon wild bits treats
- bell peppers
- cucumber
- apples
- bananas
- sweet potato baby food

I've even tried giving her freeze-dried, canned, AND live mealworms. She wouldn't touch any of it! Even after just leaving it in her bowl overnight, she would just eat her kibble around it. 

The only thing she did eat was some broiled ground beef that I gave her, but I don't usually buy ground beef in the store too often, so I haven't been able to give it to her since. 

I knew hedgies can be picky, but not this picky! :lol: Do any of you have super picky hedgies too, and they like something I haven't tried yet? 

P.S. She eats a mix of BB Chicken & Brown Rice, mixed with Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck (with a tiny bit of Purina Chicken & Brown Rice, since I'm still in the process of switching her food). Is it imperative that she gets treats or is she okay with just her kibble (if I can't find anything that she likes)? Thanks!!


----------



## PennyRosa (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you tried scrambled eggs? Penny loves these but won't touch hard boiled. Scramble the eggs without butter or milk or anything. A few seconds in the microwave seems to get the job done. 

She also seems to enjoy asparagus. 

I also use wet cat food as a treat. You mentioned that she enjoyed meat, so you could try a meat flavored baby food.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

I will try the meat flavored baby food, and definitely some wet food too! I may try the eggs if she doesn't like the other things. Thanks a lot!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Henry won't touch mealworms (or a few of the other normally popular treats you mentioned) either. I've had the most luck with plain cooked chicken, salmon, and hard boiled eggs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Great, thanks! I'll try salmon too!


----------



## tofrus (Oct 17, 2016)

Mine doenst touch Apple, Banana, Boiled Egg (Unflavored). will try the other things i guess..


----------

